# Catfish Seminar at Bass Pro Rossford



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I will be giving a catfish seminar at Bass Pro Rossford on May 22, 23 at 2 pm in front of the main tank. The focus is mostly going to be on Flatheads and Channels. I will be going over equipment, types of bait, fish patterns, what to look for in fishing locations and of course conservation. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Would not be giving out too much infomation on shovelheads because most will end up on a stringer. I don't care what they tell you to your face but when most people around here stumble onto thier first 30 pounder they kill it. Sad but true.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is mainly going to be just general information but the main theme is *conservation*. I do realize that there are individuals that will keep a 30 lb Flathead, but hopefully I can change their mind!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Bold face conservation. LOL. Last time I took a kid under my wing and stressed conservation. Then do you know what happened??? The stupid kid goes and has his picture taken in front of a spot where everyone and his brother knows of holding a 30 pounder. Then he sends the picture to the Toledo Blade for Steve Pollick to write an article showing every fish hungry idiot what techniques, baits, and places to kill them. Also the stupid kid killed the fish. Stressing conservation now thats funny. Let me put it to you like this "what is your time really worth???" You go through all the work learning how to catch these fish and where so you can hook up someone that you do not know? If you want to stress conservation the best favor that you can do to the maumee river flathead population is to be very tight lipped. If you want to give out very general information that would be fine. To give out any detailed information would be cutting your own neck. People will not and can not keep thier mouths shut when it comes to shovelheads. Just what I have learned from my experience.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Look I understand what your trying to say and I will not upset anyone I'm not going to give up anybody's honey hole either. I have a deep respect and love for these whiskered critters and I would not do anything to put them in danger.


----------



## the duke of spook (Nov 2, 2009)

wish i could come ,worksucks


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i hope your seminar goes well and i think its a great think that your doing, don't listen to these "shovelhead" fishing fools that have 20 posts and start jumping in and giving you guff. i'm pretty sure you have enough common sense where to draw the line on the info. i'm all for the teaching of general habitat and tactics, as well as a HUGE emphasis on conservation.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

monsterKAT11 said:


> i hope your seminar goes well and i think its a great think that your doing, don't listen to these "shovelhead" fishing fools that have 20 posts and start jumping in and giving you guff. i'm pretty sure you have enough common sense where to draw the line on the info. i'm all for the teaching of general habitat and tactics, as well as a HUGE emphasis on conservation.


I'm sure that when I get 602 posts on here that this "shovelhead fishing fool" with 20 posts will have the skills like monsterkat11 to hoist up pictures of 10 pound catfish like the one in his picture. I know what I have accomplished fishing for shovelheads and I have zero to prove to anyone out there. Now that I got that out of the way I hope that your seminar goes well for you this weekend. I used to do these at Cabelas when I worked there for six years as a product specialist. Customers used to seek me out for all catfish advise. Even if I was working in another department I would get pulled away to help fellow catfisherman. The quality of shovelhead fishing on the Maumee has steadily gone down in the last ten years. Its frustrating seeing people take out these trophy fish that could be caught dozens of times when there are plenty of channel cats in the river that could be taken for food. I have always released all of the shovelheads that I have caught in the river. I have always considered them pets. The only shovelheads that I have taken were put in the aquariums at Cabelas. This was so that many people and myself could enjoy these amazing fish. I had one that was in the low 30's that was placed into the middle bass tank. It was funny to watch the lights go out at 910pm and watch this fish come off of his log instantly. In a three month span "kinghead" ate 14 display bass ranging from 2-4 pounds, 3 baby sturgon, and 5 baby paddlefish. He gained over 10 pounds in three months in this enviroment.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

How did this thread go from being about a fellow OGF member giving a seminar on how to catch catfish to being about how bad the "shovelhead" fishing is on the Maumee?

If I lived closer I would probably swing by to sit in and listen but its a little far of a drive for me. Hope you get a nice turn out.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for coming out everyone that could, hope it wasn't too boring!


----------

